# NT Women: Your type of guy



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

I suppose it's worth a go lol. Specially since someone already made a poll for men.

I gave multiple options and your answers are visible to other people.


----------



## hela (Feb 12, 2012)

Someone funny who challenges me. Secure with himself is another big one. 

Same as for women, basically.


----------



## Nastorm (Jun 3, 2012)

All of the above except: The party animal, The hard worker


----------



## chaoticbrain (May 5, 2012)

Ew your picture is gross.


----------



## Empty (Sep 28, 2011)

I guess being a pervert and a condescending womaniser is a go, then.

Off to it!


----------



## iowagal22 (Dec 17, 2012)

Witty banter is probably my biggest turn on. If you can keep up with me in a conversation (not small talk, but a weird, interesting tangent) and consistently make me laugh in a clever or intelligent way, then you're good to go.

Definitely need xNxx, preferably xNTx.


----------



## Lumi (Dec 19, 2012)

Picked three alternatives: sporty, passionate and animal guy. Just by outside impression I like ENFP-type, never dated one though...


----------



## Elyasis (Jan 4, 2012)

Not afraid of vulnerability. Not a macho jerk off. Has respect for other people.

Likes nerdy things and likes to nerd out with me. Has personal accountability.

*Not self defeatist.* Not all about ME, ME, ME or YOU, YOU, YOU. Gotta be a balanced, well rounded person.

*Not self defeatist.
*
Can't stress that enough.


----------



## Empty (Sep 28, 2011)

What is that in your avatar?


----------



## TiNeSi (Jan 10, 2011)

Doh! I only realised after voting that it was multiple choice.


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

TiNeSi said:


> Doh! I only realised after voting that it was multiple choice.


Then feel free to list out what you clicked/wanted to click/didn't click but felt like you should have :wink:


----------



## TiNeSi (Jan 10, 2011)

I voted for the Joker (well, maybe not Batman's Joker). I'd have to add the Tech buff and the Sweet guy next door.


----------



## Vanitas (Dec 13, 2009)

Intellectual, hard worker, protector. 

... And out-man me. This last part is the harder one to find. I tend to be more conventionally 'manly' than most men (traits _traditionally_ associated with masculinity. Like being rational, impersonal, straightforward, independent, level headed etc) and I noticed that it caused lesser specimens of men to panic.

I don't look manly at all/ I look girly and harmlessly feminine IRL, so maybe they feel cheated/ ambushed, or something.


----------



## iowagal22 (Dec 17, 2012)

Vanitas said:


> Intellectual, hard worker, protector.
> 
> ... And out-man me. This last part is the harder one to find. I tend to be more conventionally 'manly' than most men (traits _traditionally_ associated with masculinity. Like being rational, impersonal, straightforward, independent, level headed etc) and I noticed that it caused lesser specimens of men to panic.
> 
> I don't look manly at all/ I look girly and harmlessly feminine IRL, so maybe they feel cheated/ ambushed, or something.


^ THIS!

I run into the same problem. I am all of those traits that you described (rational, straightforward, independent-- throw some sarcasm and geeky interests in there too), but placed in a package that is overtly feminine (easiest way to sum up my appearance is a brown-eyed version of Community's Annie Edison). 

It is a combination that will often result in existing within a limbo state between the roles of "female of romantic interest" and "one of the guys pal." Some men can't properly categorize the female NT so long as the rational intelligence and the 'feminine' appearance coexist. 

Like you, I need a guy who can "out man" me. I enjoy people who can take all of my traits at face value and still make me feel like a lady. But not in an overly-sentimental jewelery advertisement kind of way (blech!).... more in a sort of challenging way? A guy with some real, complex-thinking brains and a lot of confidence to back them up would compliment us NTs nicely.


----------



## Precious Stone (Jun 13, 2009)

So where do I find this guy who now has to compare to a check list?


----------



## Hal Jordan Prime (Dec 13, 2012)

deardeer said:


> ^ THIS!
> 
> I run into the same problem. I am all of those traits that you described (rational, straightforward, independent-- throw some sarcasm and geeky interests in there too), but placed in a package that is overtly feminine (easiest way to sum up my appearance is a brown-eyed version of Community's Annie Edison).
> 
> ...


Hah! This post just gave me an epiphany why NT females would prefer NT males. Simply because NT males are usually the first (or only ones) to truly 'get' an NT female??

I think it has a lot to do with how many sensing and feeling men get thrown off with the cool vibe NT females can give. A lot of guys look for 'signs' when scouting females to see if they seem interested and maybe the signs an NT female gives are not in lieu with what the sensing and feeling guy looks for resulting in NT females being placed in the 'friendzone' as you will. 

Whereas feeling women like the proverbial NFs (especially ENFPs and ENFJs) tend to be warmer and more... touchy feely? 

Now that I think about one of my best female friends might be an ENTP. We get along well because of the nerdy talk. We can go on for hours but I think on how she flirts via body and verbal language and there's an air of cool detachment to it as opposed to an NF. It's hard to describe -_-


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

Precious Stone said:


> So where do I find this guy who now has to compare to a check list?


The internetz... duh...


----------



## iowagal22 (Dec 17, 2012)

puer_aeternus said:


> Now that I think about one of my best female friends might be an ENTP. We get along well because of the nerdy talk. We can go on for hours but I think on how she flirts via body and verbal language and there's an air of cool detachment to it as opposed to an NF. It's hard to describe -_-


ENTP? Nerdy talk for hours? Detached semi-flirting? Classic. The lady likes you, my friend.

I think that your conclusion is incredibly valid. I am terrible at flirting in the conventional sense. My idea of flirty behavior involves heavily veiled innuendos and sarcastic teasing. It would take an analytical N to make the connection with the innuendos and a T to see the sarcasm as a sign of interest rather than a cruel/cold dismissal.

You sound a lot like an ENFP that I am friends with irl.


----------



## marckos (May 6, 2011)

F.ck humans....I want polls :blushed:


----------



## chaoticbrain (May 5, 2012)

puer_aeternus said:


> Hah! This post just gave me an epiphany why NT females would prefer NT males. Simply because NT males are usually the first (or only ones) to truly 'get' an NT female??
> 
> I think it has a lot to do with how many sensing and feeling men get thrown off with the cool vibe NT females can give. A lot of guys look for 'signs' when scouting females to see if they seem interested and maybe the signs an NT female gives are not in lieu with what the sensing and feeling guy looks for resulting in NT females being placed in the 'friendzone' as you will.
> 
> ...


That's a good point I think there could be truth to that, NT women i've met seemed quite cold and much more intimidating to approach, (except for maybe ENTP's). Maybe NT women need to approach men and let them know their interested ?


----------

